# nice haul for David



## phinds (Jun 2, 2016)

Cook Woods had a nicely priced Memorial Day sale and I picked up a few pieces for David Clark. I get pics for the site and he gets slave labor to scrape the labels off, do some sanding, and cut these up into the sizes he wants.





Haul includes:

Black & White Ebony
Bocote (Mexican)
Brazil Nut Wood
Brazilian Ebony
Castello Boxwood
Cedar, Western Red
Dalbergia tucurensis
Honduras Mahogany
Lacewood W30761
Mahogany, African
Marblewood
Okoume (Figured)
Pheasantwood
Purpleheart (light curl)
Pyinma (Curly)
Sapele (Pomelle)
Spanish Cedar
Thuya Burl
Yellowheart
Zebra wood
Ziricote

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice! That's a few bucks worth of wood right there....


----------



## phinds (Jun 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! That's a few bucks worth of wood right there....


True dat !


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 2, 2016)

I get the weekly email from Cook Woods. Unless I feel very self-disciplined (or I just sold a pen and have a nice balance in my PayPal account), I don't even open them!


----------



## phinds (Jun 2, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I get the weekly email from Cook Woods. Unless I feel very self-disciplined (or I just sold a pen and have a nice balance in my PayPal account), I don't even open them!


Yeah, I get it too but normally their prices are such that it's irrelevant. The Memorial Day sale was pretty decent so I alerted David.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, one side of one end of that black and white ebony looks really nice (the other side was an ugly gray blob).







 yuck !


----------

